# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Η Sun εξαγοράζει την MySQL προς 1 δις $

## nc

Sun Microsystems Announces Agreement to Acquire MySQL

16 January 2008 — Sun Microsystems, Inc. (NASDAQ: JAVA) today announced it has entered into a definitive agreement to acquire MySQL AB, an open source icon and developer of one of the world’s fastest growing open source databases for approximately $1 billion in total consideration. The acquisition accelerates Sun's position in enterprise IT to now include the $15 billion database market. Today's announcement reaffirms Sun's position as the leading provider of platforms for the Web economy and its role as the largest commercial open source contributor.

http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/pr/2008-01/ ... 0116.1.xml

http://www.mysql.com/news-and-events/

http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-985164 ... ag=nl.e703

----------


## xrg

Είχε κάνει και ο messinianet προσφορά, αλλά δεν πρόλαβε!

----------


## Neuro

> Είχε κάνει και ο messinianet προσφορά, αλλά δεν πρόλαβε!


karaloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## fengi1

xrg εγραψες  ::   ::   ::  
Βαλτο στην υπογραφη σου.


```
Η Sun εξαγοράζει την MySQL προς 1 δις $
xrg έγραψε:
Είχε κάνει και ο messinianet προσφορά, αλλά δεν πρόλαβε!
```

----------


## yorgos

::  δηλαδή βρε παιδιά από εδώ και πέρα δεν θα είναι πλέων όπεν σορσ? και έχω και την εξής απορία, αφού είναι όπεν σορς - που σημαίνει ότι δούλεψαν και δουλεύουν πάνω της εκατοντάδες ίσως και χιλιάδες προγραμματιστές, έτσι για την κ@βλ@ τους και για το καλό του οπεν σορσ, αφιλοκερδώς - πως γίνετε να το πουλήσει κάποιος και ποιος εισπράττει το μαρούλι??? Και αν μετά η SUN το μεταπουλήσει στην Μάϊκροσοφτ για 8 δισ. όλοι οι άλλοι θα πάρουν το μακρύτερο?

----------


## yorgos

> Είχε κάνει και ο messinianet προσφορά, αλλά δεν πρόλαβε!


  ::

----------


## fengi1

πω πω πω  ::  
ακομα γελαω ... δε παω καλα . θελω reboot επειγοντος  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Είχε κάνει και ο messinianet προσφορά, αλλά δεν πρόλαβε!


oti ξεκινησα να τρωω ποπκορν και κοιταξα το τοπικ αυτο . 
ΠΑΡΑΛΙΓΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΝΙΞΕΙΣ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΑΡαΚΙ εγραψες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xrg

Είπαμε την @@ριά μας, σοβαρά τώρα:
η κοινότητα της Postgres έχει πάθει σόκ: τόσο καιρό, η Sun ήταν από τους κύριους υποστηρικτές της Postgres. Τώρα, το σκηνικό έρχεται τούμπα. Θα δούμε μία βάση Postgres+MySQL; Απλά θα αποσύρει η Sun την υποστήριξη; Θα κάνει την MySQL πιό "δεμένη" για το Solaris; (σημ. η Java έχει *τεράστια* διαφορά όταν τρέχει σε Solaris)

----------


## yorgos

> xrg εγραψες    
> Βαλτο στην υπογραφη σου.
> 
> 
> ```
> Η Sun εξαγοράζει την MySQL προς 1 δις $
> xrg έγραψε:
> Είχε κάνει και ο messinianet προσφορά, αλλά δεν πρόλαβε!
> ```



Φαντάσου αυτό τυπωμένο σε μπλουζάκι την ήμερα τις κοπής τις πίτας στον σύλλογο  ::  

Ηλία ελπίζω να μήν το πάρεις στραβά έτσι, χαβαλέ κάνουμε  ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

> δηλαδή βρε παιδιά από εδώ και πέρα δεν θα είναι πλέων όπεν σορσ? και έχω και την εξής απορία, αφού είναι όπεν σορς - που σημαίνει ότι δούλεψαν και δουλεύουν πάνω της εκατοντάδες ίσως και χιλιάδες προγραμματιστές, έτσι για την κ@βλ@ τους και για το καλό του οπεν σορσ, αφιλοκερδώς - πως γίνετε να το πουλήσει κάποιος και ποιος εισπράττει το μαρούλι??? Και αν μετά η SUN το μεταπουλήσει στην Μάϊκροσοφτ για 8 δισ. όλοι οι άλλοι θα πάρουν το μακρύτερο?



πάντως σοβαρά τώρα, πόσο όπεν σορσ είναι τελικά τα οπεν σορς? Μπορώ και εγώ να ιδρύσω ένα οπεν σορς πρότζεκτ, να το αφήσω να μου το σενιάρουν όλα καλά και στο ζενίθ της επιτυχίας να το πουλήσω στην τάδε εταιρεία και μετά να αράξω στην καραϊβική με ένα χαρέμι αγκαλιά και να πίνω στην υγεία των όπεν σορς ντεβέλοπερς????

----------


## Neuro

Δε θα πάψει να είναι open source και free. Αυτό που πληρώνεις στη MySQL AB είναι το support για μια custom έκδοση της MySQL που λέγεται π.χ. MySQL enterprise edition και είναι κομμένη και ραμμένη στα μέτρα σου. Αυτό το support θα το έχει πλέων το MySQL division της Sun. Η Sun αγόρασε βασικά αυτή τη τεχνογνωσία και το προσωπικό. Σκέψου το και διαφορετικά για την Java και το Star Office πλήρωσες ποτέ τίποτα;

----------


## harrylaos

> xrg εγραψες    
> Βαλτο στην υπογραφη σου.
> 
> 
> ```
> Η Sun εξαγοράζει την MySQL προς 1 δις $
> xrg έγραψε:
> Είχε κάνει και ο messinianet προσφορά, αλλά δεν πρόλαβε!
> ```


αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
>  δηλαδή βρε παιδιά από εδώ και πέρα δεν θα είναι πλέων όπεν σορσ? και έχω και την εξής απορία, αφού είναι όπεν σορς - που σημαίνει ότι δούλεψαν και δουλεύουν πάνω της εκατοντάδες ίσως και χιλιάδες προγραμματιστές, έτσι για την κ@βλ@ τους και για το καλό του οπεν σορσ, αφιλοκερδώς - πως γίνετε να το πουλήσει κάποιος και ποιος εισπράττει το μαρούλι??? Και αν μετά η SUN το μεταπουλήσει στην Μάϊκροσοφτ για 8 δισ. όλοι οι άλλοι θα πάρουν το μακρύτερο?
> 
> 
> 
> πάντως σοβαρά τώρα, πόσο όπεν σορσ είναι τελικά τα οπεν σορς? Μπορώ και εγώ να ιδρύσω ένα οπεν σορς πρότζεκτ, να το αφήσω να μου το σενιάρουν όλα καλά και στο ζενίθ της επιτυχίας να το πουλήσω στην τάδε εταιρεία και μετά να αράξω στην καραϊβική με ένα χαρέμι αγκαλιά και να πίνω στην υγεία των όπεν σορς ντεβέλοπερς????


Όπως λέμε *επιδοτούμενα λουκάνικα*!  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

η MySQL έχει εξελιχθεί ουσιάστικα από την Σουηδική (μέχρι πρότινος) εταιρεία MySQL η οποία προσφέρει (πολύ ακριβό) κοστουμάρισμα και υποστήριξη σε τεράστιες εταιρίες. Μοιάζει λίγο με το εταιρικό μοντέλο της Jboss.

Το project λογικά θα συνεχίσει να είναι ανοιχτού κώδικα κάτω από ποιά άδεια ακριβώς δεν ξέρω αλλά λογικά θα είναι ως έχει η GPL2 (εκτός και αν η Sun σκεφτεί να γυρίσει σε GPL 3)
συνεπώς δεν έγινε και τίποτα τραγικό ίσως το αντίθετο.

----------


## acoul

βασικά νομίζω ότι καιρό πίεζε η M$ για την αγορά της MySQL. Το γεγονός ότι τελικά δεν έπεσε στα χέρια του M$ καρχαρία που ότι αγοράζει το καίει αλλά της Sun που είναι οπαδός του open source, βλέπε άνοιγμα του κώδικά της, άνοιγμα του Java, Open Office κλπ. τα νέα είναι μάλλον καλά για την κοινότητα ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> η MySQL έχει εξελιχθεί ουσιάστικα από την Σουηδική (μέχρι πρότινος) εταιρεία MySQL η οποία προσφέρει (πολύ ακριβό) κοστουμάρισμα και υποστήριξη σε τεράστιες εταιρίες. Μοιάζει λίγο με το εταιρικό μοντέλο της Jboss.
> 
> Το project λογικά θα συνεχίσει να είναι ανοιχτού κώδικα κάτω από ποιά άδεια ακριβώς δεν ξέρω αλλά λογικά θα είναι ως έχει η GPL2 (εκτός και αν η Sun σκεφτεί να γυρίσει σε GPL 3)
> συνεπώς δεν έγινε και τίποτα τραγικό ίσως το αντίθετο.


Δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει την άδεια χρήσης, πρέπει να έχει τη συγκατάθεση όλων όσων έχουν κάνει contribute (και είναι πολλοί  :: ).

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## mojiro

δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θα πει rewrite σε ιδέες και μεθόδους...
δε το αναλύετε λίγο να μαθαίνουμε;

----------


## yorgos

> δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θα πει rewrite σε ιδέες και μεθόδους...
> δε το αναλύετε λίγο να μαθαίνουμε;


Το Linux ή GNU τελοσπάντων, δεν είναι rewrite του UNIX  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Gnu is Not Unix  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## mojiro

δηλαδή,κάθεται ένας προγραμματιστής με 2 editors, στον έναν ο πρωτότυπος κώδικας, και στον άλλο γράφει κώδικα με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αλλά άλλη δομή;
ξαναγράφει τα ίδια με σκονάκι (και δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτρονικό copy-paste);
τα γράφει χωρίς να κοιτά (λολ);
rewrite κάνει και ο δημιουργός του πρωτότυπου;

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μην μπερδεύεις το chinese wall clean room design με αυτό που λέω.


Both are a waste of valuable time?  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Από τεχνική σκοπιά ναι... για νομικούς λόγους γίνεται συνήθως.


Φ them....  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Έχει ξαναγίνει (σε χειρότερη μορφή, αλλά και με με πολύ μικρότερη βαρύτητα) τέτοιου είδους εξαγορά...
Η Macromedia ήταν αν δεν κάνω λάθος η οποία εξαγόρασε την εταιρία που ανέπτυσε και διένεμε την opensource εφαρμογή CamStudio, η οποία ήταν ανταγωνιστική του Robodemo της Macromedia.

Μετά την εξαγορά κυκλοφόρησε καινούρια έκδοση του CamStudio από το οποίο είχαν αφαιρέσει ένα από τα κύρια πλεονεκτήματα του σε σχέση με τα ανταγωνιστικά προϊόντα (το απευθείας export σε swf) ενώ στην συνέχεια κάναν redirect την σελίδα του Camstudio σε αυτήν του εμπορικού robodemo.

Λίγους μήνες αργότερα κάποιος χρήστης που είχε στην κατοχή του τον κώδικα της τελευταίας πλήρους έκδοσης του Camstudio (αλλά όχι και τις γνώσεις να το προχωρήσει) δημιούργησε νέα σελίδα και τροποποίησε το όνομα της εφαρμογής σε "Camstudio Opensource".

Έκτοτε, αν και δεν υπάρχει σημαντική δραστηριότητα στο project, έχουν κυκλοφορήσει κάνα δυο νέες εκδόσεις με κάποια bug-fixes (ίσως και κάποιες νέες δυνατότητες? δεν θυμάμαι  :: ).

Δεν νομίζω πως η SUN θα "χαντακώσει" την MySQL (το αντίθετο μάλιστα) αλλά όσο και αν υπάρχει ο κύνδινος εξαγοράς ενός οποιουδήποτε opensource project με όχι και τόσο αγαθούς σκοπούς, η GPL (στην τρέχουσα μορφή της τουλάχιστον) εξασφαλίζει την δυνατότητα εξέλιξης του project αν υπάρχει πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον από την κοινότητα.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Vigor

MySQL 5.1 Community Edition - Generally Available (GA) release for production use

----------

